# Psychology of sound



## Sonoma GTO (Jun 16, 2019)

Just dropped my Flowmasters for Magnaflows. Neighbors complaining about early Sunday morning Cars and Coffee start ups. To be honest wasn't keen on the radical sound existing Flowmasters produced anyways, prefer a less noticeable purr. Kind of a shame since Flowmasters originated in my neighboring town Santa Rosa but so be it. 

To my amazement the car (stock - 65 - 389 - TP - 4 manual) runs so much better. Its like its been freed from bondage. But the most interesting thing about this change is the different way I drive. My driving demeanor has definitely changed towards driving a classic car rather than a muscle car. Its definitely quieter but not stock sound at all. 

Its all a matter of preference but for sure, she drives a lot better than she did. Haven't measured yet but assume I'll be getting way better gas mileage. If not for the physical change, the mental one.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I have glass packs on everything. They were purchased that way. I use to set off car alarms in the early morning back in the 80s. A girl I dated told me she could hear when I drove past her work. (it was on the main road in town). I always had full exhaust out the back so driving never really paid attention to it. I guess it was loud? The my kids say they are too loud, so since its for them I will go the magnaflow route as well. A friend had packs dumping in front of the rear wheels. We worked the flight line so I always had ear protection, that is the only way I would ride in the back seat of that thing. 

The sound never changed my driving. A stick in the car changed how I drive.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I definitely see, hear, and believe that the exhaust dictates a lot of driving characteristics... just look at the Harley bunch.

And as for performance, they always used to say that exhaust alone made no difference, but I strongly disagree there, too. My car with the free flowing exhaust, has been completely transformed, and this was directly against the advice of Pypes and Holley.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

This topic reminds me of my younger days when my father would come pick me up from school in the family van, a 67 VW camper bus. I am thankful to still have it. It has always had a glass pack muffler loudly announcing the arrival of the van. After several engine rebuilds by a VW racer, it is not stock and sounds aggressive for a VW. When I was younger, it embarrassed me for my friends to hear it. I would try to run ahead to meet him before he got close enough for my friends to see me getting into the loud van. Now, I think it sounds really good, sort of like a Harley VW bus. It's still the slowest thing around our farm but gets great gas mileage! I suspect all my "friends" who used to tease me about it would be rather impressed with the nicely maintained antique bus that has been in our family since 1972.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

In researching my new exhaust system, I had originally planned on Flowmasters. However, they have really gotten a bad rep in the last decade as their flow is very poor compared to much of the competition. So, I had to squash my nostalgia for the sound and go a different route.


----------



## ‘Vid (9 mo ago)

Following.

I’m leaning towards putting in “somewhat quieter” mufflers with just a low rumble and less drone at cruise. I’ll also be installing dumps for when it’s time to get loud like during Hot August Nights, the one week of the year when the cops don’t care if you’re running open headers.

Looking at Spintech Sportsmans or Pypes TurboPro (I’m running Race Pros at the moment). Leaning towards the Sportsmans because they don’t use packing that always seems to blow out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I have two classics on the road right now...A 67 Mustang with cheap thrush muffler that dump in front of the rear tires and a stoked 289/331, about 330 HP. It's a bit obnoxious at WOT, but is not near as fast as it sounds and looks. The other is a 72 C10 with a mild Pontiac 400, about 350 HP. The C10 has the DynoMax Turbos under it that dump straight out the back. It's so quiet that I flipped the air cleaner lid over to get some carb sound out of it.

I often drive the Mustang much harder and a lot of it has to do with the sound reaction attached to the go-peddle.

I plan to make my 67 GTO build with the larger DynoMaxs (or similar) for the quiet drives along with some cutouts for the "Psychology of Sound" and the mental health that "that sound" offers...best of both worlds. The exhaust is a long way off, but that's my current dream.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Noel, your plan is about identical to mine. I ordered a new Pypes 2.5" H-bomb exhaust system with their shorter 14" turbo mufflers. When it gets installed, I have some Granatelli stainless cutouts that will go in too. So, I'll have a decently throaty but tamer note for cruising and when I want to listen to my tunes but can open it up when I need that shot of sound. I agree that it's the best of both worlds...


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Ive been using Cherry Bomb Salute's, for about 5 years now, and I love them.

They're a full stainless, straight through muffler... but look conventional. Same exact design as any glass pack.

When I eventually go to a 3 inch exhaust, Ill likely go back to them on my 67


----------



## PDub (Sep 8, 2019)

System said:


> Noel, your plan is about identical to mine. I ordered a new Pypes 2.5" H-bomb exhaust system with their shorter 14" turbo mufflers. When it gets installed, I have some Granatelli stainless cutouts that will go in too. So, I'll have a decently throaty but tamer note for cruising and when I want to listen to my tunes but can open it up when I need that shot of sound. I agree that it's the best of both worlds...


Please post your sound profile once you get your new exhaust system installed. I was also thinking about doing Pypes H-bomb with the Turbo mufflers but wasn't sure of the sound profile. I also will be installing the cutouts so I would like to have a muffler that is tame and can open the cutouts when I want to be loud and obnoxious


----------

